# Further evidence that all CBS NFL telecasts will be HD



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.hdsportsguide.com/news/2008/confirmed-all-nfl-on-cbs-in-hd/

Check the schedule for weeks 2 and 3. In each of those weeks, CBS has 8 games scheduled for HD.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

I have all ways watch NFL games on CBS for the last 4 years in HD.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

RASCAL01 said:


> I have all ways watch NFL games on CBS for the last 4 years in HD.


The games haven't all been in HD the last four years. Until last season, only 3 games per week were in HD.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

In this day and age, all major sporting events should be in HD.


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

It's taken an EMBARRASSINGLY long time for CBS to finally do this. I've read some other articles about CBS having ALL games in HD this year. Finally.

Actually just in time for my first year for NFL in HD...


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I never knew that CBS did not broadcast all NFL in HD. I only watch the cowboys every week if it was on CBS it was in HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

miketorse said:


> It's taken an EMBARRASSINGLY long time for CBS to finally do this. I've read some other articles about CBS having ALL games in HD this year. Finally.
> 
> Actually just in time for my first year for NFL in HD...


I see lots of folks asking why aren't all games in HD... but you actually are answering the question with your revelation that you just now have HD in your home to watch.

While I agree it has been slow coming... it is partly slow because the majority of TV watchers are still watching in SD... so unless and until people are ponying up for HD in the home, it doesn't make the network a lot of money to go HD on everything from day one.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

rcoleman111 said:


> The games haven't all been in HD the last four years. Until last season, only 3 games per week were in HD.


You are wrong! In the Boston area I have watched all the Patriots games on CBS in the last 4 yrs and they have been in HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

RASCAL01 said:


> You are wrong! In the Boston area I have watched all the Patriots games on CBS in the last 4 yrs and they have been in HD.


In recent years the Patriots games have been game-of-the-week type of games most weeks, so no surprise that CBS would pick those to be in HD most weeks.

Back when FOX was doing 480p widescreen and first went HD they still did some 480p widescreen games every once in a while, but you can bet it was never a Dallas Cowboys game.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

RASCAL01 said:


> You are wrong! In the Boston area I have watched all the Patriots games on CBS in the last 4 yrs and they have been in HD.


Facts are facts. Until last season, CBS only telecast 3 games per week in HD. Last season they carried a maximum of 6 games. Most weeks they only carried 5.


----------

